# Bad Storms Heading Toward PA



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom

Honestly, that's good.  I hope it hits us with a lot of rain.  The storms of last weekend parted right around us and we're now in desperate need of rain.  Everything is wilting.


----------



## nixon

Like Brian said, We really need the rain badly . But, the ground here is so dry and hard that I think a heavy rain would just run off instead of soaking in .


----------



## luvs

great. i figured. we've gotten 1 storm & a sprinkling of rain.
thanx, lollie.


----------



## muleman RIP

Would be nice if they made it here but not likely. Was 86 when I left the hospital and it is supposed to get worse as the week goes on. Radar shows them on a path to go right below us again.


----------



## Galvatron

Lets hope Rusty strapped that new Hood down good and proper

Jokes aside stay safe guy's...shit you have it bad.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Gees, PG, it's about damn time. Now I hope it rains instead of blowing the roofs off houses, like it did just east of us the other day in Lancaster.


Galvatron said:


> Lets hope Rusty strapped that new Hood down good and proper
> 
> Jokes aside stay safe guy's...shit you have it bad.


 
Dude I'm gonna have to tarp the car if it rains heavy. The hood needs a new rear seal and it won't be in until Thursday. If water runs down under the hood there, it will go right onto the brand new coil pack I just spent almost two hours replacing and ruin it. I will be seriously pissed off. So yes, bring us some rain, but a nice steady rain. No monsoon downpours, please!


----------



## bczoom

John - looks like you got some good rain on the first wave.  We just got a splash.  That second wave of rain should give us more.


----------



## muleman RIP

Quit being so picky! We need anything we get. Guys were standing in the river fishing near Corning where it is normally 3-4 ft. deep. They had beer coolers and were on dry ground. There are almost no tankers on the roads anymore since they shut down water withdrawals.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Gees, PG, it's about damn time. Now I hope it rains instead of blowing the roofs off houses, like it did just east of us the other day in Lancaster.
> 
> 
> Dude I'm gonna have to tarp the car if it rains heavy. The hood needs a new rear seal and it won't be in until Thursday. If water runs down under the hood there, it will go right onto the brand new coil pack I just spent almost two hours replacing and ruin it. I will be seriously pissed off. So yes, bring us some rain, but a nice steady rain. No monsoon downpours, please!




slap a good tight  bag of some sort over that coil pack over night just to be sure...just ffs remember to remove it before driving....we don't want to see this...but it does have nice fenders and bumpers


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Holy shit! Musta got hammered in the rear. These aren't one of those cars known for spontaneous combustion. FFS they don't have Toyota emblems 

Bill's car does


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Quit being so picky! We need anything we get. Guys were standing in the river fishing near Corning where it is normally 3-4 ft. deep. They had beer coolers and were on dry ground. There are almost no tankers on the roads anymore since they shut down water withdrawals.


 
Oh I know. But I think Nixon is right about the heavy rain runoff VS soaking in. I'd love to see it just rain for a couple days, but I know that won't happen.


----------



## Big Dog

We just got a 15 minute downpour.


----------



## muleman RIP

We are getting a shower now and more crossing lake Erie should be here in a while. Good enough to wash out the satellite signal.


----------



## nixon

bczoom said:


> John - looks like you got some good rain on the first wave.  We just got a splash.  That second wave of rain should give us more.



Brian, didn't get a lot in that first wave , maybe 10 minutes worth of light-moderate rain . Was glad to get that ! Hopefully We'll get some more shortly .


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Sunny here.


----------



## bczoom

Storm pooped out for our area.  Looks like Bill is going to get the most if that cell over the lake holds up.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I see a line heading towards us right now, but it seems to be petering out. Tomorrow evening is when they are currently expecting the magic to happen out here, sotospeak.


----------



## muleman RIP

We got a nice shower but not nearly enough. Hope this next batch holds together till it gets here. Seems the heavier rain went just SW of us again. Their corn is 4-5 ft. tall while ours is lucky to be 2-3. 20 miles makes a world of difference at times.


----------



## luvs

i'd gone over a bridge & went as quickly as i could 20 blocks through the strip & realized rain was approaching & my umbrella wasn't w/ me. my friend called & they were literally a few blocks away. he dropped me by @ the last block i needed to get thru. block. so i went in, gave my resume, bolted so fast. made it to my block, thanking God i'd worn my wellies. a bolt clapped. then, as i reached near my place, all of a sudden, the dark clouds were one second before me 'an there was sunniness just ahead of me. i got in, & the storm just, just passed us on by. wow.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

luvs said:


> i'd gone over a bridge & went as quickly as i could 20 blocks through the strip & realized rain was approaching & my umbrella wasn't w/ me. my friend called & they were literally a few blocks away. he took me the last block. so i went in, gave my resume, bolted so fast. made it to my block, thanking God i'd worn my wellies. a bolt clapped. then, as i reached near my place, all of a sudden, the dark clouds were one second before me 'an there was sunniness just ahead of me. i got in, & the storm just, just passed us on by. wow.


 
Must b what's below me now. They are getting storm warnings south of the Mason Dixon.


----------



## luvs

my 1 friend said oakland got hit a 'lil, rusty. the clouds were being lazy, so i dunno where that storm went. it was heading over the rivers earlier- if i was looking north from the strip, facing liberty ave.,  they were going southwest. kinda overcast here. we'll see. i quit watching the weather & just listen to the locals. 'joe said it would!' was correct like twice.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Eh, it grazed us enough to show some cloud cover, nothing else happeneing. Now it's clear on the radar


----------



## nixon

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Eh, it grazed us enough to show some cloud cover, nothing else happeneing. Now it's clear on the radar



So, what You are trying to say is ..... Thanks PG , You're no better at predicting the weather than NOAA ! 
I have to agree with You . But then Lorelei is does so many other things better . Wait, that sounds odd .


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nixon said:


> So, what You are trying to say is ..... Thanks PG , You're no better at predicting the weather than NOAA !
> I have to agree with You . But then Lorelei is does so many other things better . Wait, that sounds odd .


 LOL actually I like NOAA best of them all. Accuweather sucks and I refuse to watch the news anymore. Coud get some bad storms tomorrow, so maybe PG was just early


----------



## AndyM

We had a nice downpour between 1:00 and 2:00 pm, but it's been sunny since.  I just got back from the grocery store with a wagon full of food and my two 4 year olds.  Sunny, but very humid.


Fireworks start tonight at 9:45 pm.
Here's the latest from the Weather Channel...


----------



## muleman RIP

I don't know if it is PG's forecast or JEV blowing a lot of hot air out around Cleveland. Seems the storms just start sliding south after they pass him. Sure wish they would come east to us. The shower we had cooled things down but did not bring much moisture to us.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> I don't know if it is PG's forecast or JEV blowing a lot of hot air out around Cleveland. Seems the storms just start sliding south after they pass him. Sure wish they would come east to us. The shower we had cooled things down but did not bring much moisture to us.


 Man it'd sure be nice to have a cooldown here 
Why don't you FedEx me some of that cool air right stat pronto hahaha


----------



## nixon

muleman said:


> I don't know if it is PG's forecast or JEV blowing a lot of hot air out around Cleveland. Seems the storms just start sliding south after they pass him. Sure wish they would come east to us. The shower we had cooled things down but did not bring much moisture to us.



It's all PG . She's just posting this to get us all doing "the sky is falling " act . 
She's cruel like that


----------



## muleman RIP

Gretchen makes her do that! Then they race to hide under the covers. Still not even getting sprinkles.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Ball game on rain delay in Cleveland if that means it's moving your way in PA


----------



## AndyM

The sky looks quite ominous right now and the orange and red part on the radar will be here within minutes.


----------



## nixon

muleman said:


> Gretchen makes her do that! Then they race to hide under the covers. Still not even getting sprinkles.



Yep ! It's the much publicized Dachshund Mind meld . It only happens in Ohio . 
On a serious note , this thing seems to be staying north of I 80 .


----------



## muleman RIP

It is following along the border with a southerly drift. Raining in Potter county now so we should get some. The nasty stuff is south of Warren so it will miss us.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Looks like we ain't gettin shit here.


----------



## nixon

muleman said:


> It is following along the border with a southerly drift. Raining in Potter county now so we should get some. The nasty stuff is south of Warren so it will miss us.



Sorry if this is a hi jack . But mules , judging from your latest avatar ,you're wearing glasses . Not that that's a bad thing .


----------



## nixon

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Looks like we ain't gettin shit here.



Then You'd best get back to working on that gem of a Taurus .


----------



## AndyM

nixon said:


> On a serious note , this thing seems to be staying north of I 80 .



Yep, right now I'm trying to figure out why water is dripping from my breaker box in my basement.  That's some heavy rain.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nixon said:


> Then You'd best get back to working on that gem of a Taurus .


Pay attention! It's done! 



AndyM said:


> Yep, right now I'm trying to figure out why water is dripping from my breaker box in my basement. That's some heavy rain.


  Yea that probably ain't good


----------



## muleman RIP

AndyM said:


> Yep, right now I'm trying to figure out why water is dripping from my breaker box in my basement.  That's some heavy rain.


If it has conduit from the outside meter base it could be a bad mast head where it comes in.


----------



## luvs

nixon said:


> It's all PG . She's just posting this to get us all doing "the sky is falling " act .
> She's cruel like that


 

so she'ssss the 1 that was following me in that helicopter earlier, huh..... lollie! gasp! hovered over a few areas i was on the way to. i knew it wasn't the weather ppl.


----------



## muleman RIP

luvs said:


> so she'ssss the 1 that was following me in that helicopter earlier, huh..... lollie! gasp! hovered over a few areas i was on the way to. i knew it wasn't the weather ppl.


They are looking for that Furry you kidnapped the other week.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

AndyM said:


> Yep, right now I'm trying to figure out why water is dripping from my breaker box in my basement.  That's some heavy rain.



Andy that's not good at all. You have a problem with the cable/pipe coming in the house or the at the meter box.


----------



## nixon

Just started a light rain here. Hopefully it will stay for a bit .


----------



## nixon

Just started a light rain here. Hopefully it will stay for a bit .


----------



## muleman RIP

nixon said:


> Just started a light rain here. Hopefully it will stay for a bit .





nixon said:


> Just started a light rain here. Hopefully it will stay for a bit .


Sure! rub it in. Dang stuff is dropping just below us and it don't look like we will get much at all.


----------



## nixon

Correction ... We just got a severe weather warning . 
I can't substantiate it but ,I don't think that it's a coincidence that I made light of PG 's ability to predict weather .  So, I hope that you ,oh voodoo mistress of the weather forgive me .


----------



## AndyM

OhioTC18 said:


> Andy that's not good at all. You have a problem with the cable/pipe coming in the house or the at the meter box.



The service cable and the cable going out to the detached garage both feed through the same knockout on the side of the breaker panel.  Both cables are dry on the outside up to the point where they enter the panel.  Removing the front cover, it appears water is dripping from up in the corner where the two cables enter.  Strange that they are dry outside the breaker box.  I'll look at it further in the morning.


----------



## luvs

muleman said:


> They are looking for that Furry you kidnapped the other week.


 
shhhhh!~ it's being fed often, muley. i gave it diet jell-o earlier. & bamboo.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Andy the water may be running inside the cable. If so it may be getting in the meter box somehow.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> They are looking for that Furry you kidnapped the other week.


 


luvs said:


> shhhhh!~ it's being fed often, muley. i gave it diet jell-o earlier. & bamboo.


 
I'm not sure I even wanna know what the hell you two hens are goin on about 



nixon said:


> Correction ... We just got a severe weather warning .
> I can't substantiate it but ,I don't think that it's a coincidence that I made light of PG 's ability to predict weather . So, I hope that you ,oh voodoo mistress of the weather forgive me .


 Nixie, (can I call you Nixie?) OK, Nixie, I think yow may have upset the weather Gods by doubting them   Anyway far as I know I got nothin coming my way but I shall take myself a looksie here...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Well, I'll be dipped...


----------



## muleman RIP

We will be lucky to get as much as this afternoon. Few big drops is all so far. At the rate it is dropping south you will catch the end of it Rusty.


----------



## luvs

rusty- furries. they have conventions here. 
pix of the *furries*! 
see here: post #875 6/16/12, under funny pix thread.
Attached Images


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> Correction ... We just got a severe weather warning .
> I can't substantiate it but ,I don't think that it's a coincidence that I made light of PG 's ability to predict weather .  So, I hope that you ,oh voodoo mistress of the weather forgive me .




Well, I'm certainly glad that some of you got a little rain out of that!

LOL you all make me smile, funny posts!

Usually intellicast is very reliable, but when I checked the radar again today before leaving for work, it looked like the severity had somewhat diminished... and that's a good thing.

We need RAIN, not damage.

Speaking of.. from the storm/Derecho on Friday, we now know that some of the wind speeds around here were between 82-91 mph.

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/cle/wx_events/2012/June/29/derecho.php

I hope we all get some good rain, but not the shit that devastated so much in it's path along the way.

It still blows my mind how that thing held together all across the Buckeye state.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> We will be lucky to get as much as this afternoon. Few big drops is all so far. At the rate it is dropping south you will catch the end of it Rusty.


 Yeah I'm watching it on the radar right now.


----------



## muleman RIP

We got a little wind and almost no rain.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Pretty clear right now. That full moon is shining with just some slight wispy cloudage


----------



## muleman RIP

If this is all we get I will need to run sprinklers again tomorrow. The hot temps and breezes have it so dry the ground has cracks in it.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> We will be lucky to get as much as this afternoon. Few big drops is all so far. At the rate it is dropping south you will catch the end of it Rusty.


 


muleman said:


> If this is all we get I will need to run sprinklers again tomorrow. The hot temps and breezes have it so dry the ground has cracks in it.


 
I believe it! My yard looks like someone went nuts with a flamethrower


----------



## luvs

pittsburgh's gettin' whammed now. damn. i mean, hit by it- it's so loud & my windows, the rain- the thunder. i need a luv to call me. blake. my Mom. my windows- pelted in the main living room.
the Angels're bowling. including my beloved recently-passed mag. (luv u, dearest.)
it'll pass.


----------



## sourceinfratech

Looks like Bill is going to get the most if that cell over the lake holds up


----------

